
All together now. Introducing G Suite - edmorley
https://cloud.googleblog.com/2016/09/all-together-now-introducing-G-Suite.html
======
terrywilcox
I'm waiting for a G Suite/G Spot/G Men/G String joke.

------
andybak
Ewwww. I'm not a big fan of that name. It might grow on me but my initial
reaction is...

------
gregpilling
So nothing changed but the name it looks like . How underwhelming

~~~
devopsproject
We got lucky. They just renamed it instead of creating a new suite with their
redundant apps. Gmail\Inbox, Hangouts\Allo, etc.

------
ajma
Um, I don't want one plus one to equal three.

